# OBD Code PO455 - What the???



## jhwe46 (Jun 30, 2004)

The SES light came on the other day, a week after installing a CAI and before installing a new exhaust. The 

This code says PO455 Evaporative Emissions Control Fault - Major leak. What is that? Anyone know?


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

jhwe46 said:


> The SES light came on the other day, a week after installing a CAI and before installing a new exhaust. The
> 
> This code says PO455 Evaporative Emissions Control Fault - Major leak. What is that? Anyone know?


Is that the "opened gas tank with the engine running" code? Either that, or you've got a fuel system leak, probably not created by the CAI......

--Micah O'C


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Could be these:

1. disconnected cracked fuel EVAP canister tube
2. EVAP canister purse valve stuck closed
3. damaged EVAP canister
4. loose fule vapor hose/tube conections to EVAP
5. blockages/restrictions in fule vapor hoses

etc...

Check for audible vacuum noise or significacant fuel dodr in engine bay, EVPA canister or fuel tank.

Lastly, call your service adivsor.


----------



## jhwe46 (Jun 30, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Could be these:
> 
> 1. disconnected cracked fuel EVAP canister tube
> 2. EVAP canister purse valve stuck closed
> ...


Thanks veryone for the good advice. (It's not the gas cap)


----------

